# 2015 Tortoise Forum Calendar Contest Entries!



## Josh (Oct 1, 2014)

These are the entries that have been accepted. If you submitted a photo and it is NOT shown on this thread, please resubmit the largest possible version of your photo that you have. We need your photo to be 5 megapixels or larger. If your image did not yet make the cut, you probably got an email from me requesting the original photo. I'm sorry but we cannot print, and thus cannot accept, images that are smaller than 5 megapixels. Thanks for your understanding!

A $100 gift card will be awarded to the #1 vote-getter courtesy of TortoiseSupply.com and @TylerStewart !!


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2014)

To resubmit your photo, send a 5 megapixel or larger version to [email protected] by October 5 @ 11:59 PM PDT!!


----------



## THBfriend (Oct 1, 2014)

Hmm, I did submit a photo on September 29th, but it's not listed, and I did get no reply. It was larger than 5 MP, too. Should I resubmit?


----------



## Josh (Oct 1, 2014)

If you submitted a photo to [email protected] and your photo is not listed and you did not get an email today, please PM me your email address.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Oct 1, 2014)

Some Very Nice pictures, I really expected many more entrants, Good Luck Everyone.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 1, 2014)

Looks like I've got some stiff competition.


----------



## Magilla504 (Oct 1, 2014)

They are all so great but I love the little tort and cherry tomato the most ! A little guy with a big appetite


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 1, 2014)

Just a reminder, do not tell if a photo is yours, as we want the photos judged by the picture not who took them.


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 1, 2014)

Love them all!


----------



## mushmouth26 (Oct 1, 2014)

Extend the deadline for more submissions...


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 1, 2014)

mushmouth26 said:


> Extend the deadline for more submissions...



While we would love to do this, it's not fair to those who followed the rules. Also we have certain deadlines setup to hopefully be able to get finished calendars sent off soon enough folks can use them as Christmas gifts if wished.


----------



## tortadise (Oct 1, 2014)

Hmm mine isn't in there either. Oh well


----------



## Tyanna (Oct 1, 2014)

tortadise said:


> Hmm mine isn't in there either. Oh well



If Josh hasn't emailed you, he said PM him your email address.. Maybe it didn't reach the requirements!


----------



## sbwalker5 (Oct 2, 2014)

I wan't even aware of this contest, and I would have loved to have entered! I guess it's now too late to submit anything?

I check this forum most days, and never saw the contest thread? Is there a way this can be more visible / prominent in the future?


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm loving the one with the little guy with the strawberry. The way he's looking up and "smiling" for the camera is simply adorable.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 2, 2014)

sbwalker5 said:


> I wan't even aware of this contest, and I would have loved to have entered! I guess it's now too late to submit anything?
> 
> I check this forum most days, and never saw the contest thread? Is there a way this can be more visible / prominent in the future?



Besides being in this section, I did do a thread (maybe two) in the general section this week (and thought I did one when we started this contest there, too). I also mentioned it a couple of times in the chat thread. I can try to do more threads or update the threads more often in the future. Sorry you missed this one.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Oct 2, 2014)

Some good entries!


----------



## pam (Oct 2, 2014)

Great pictures


----------



## Pokeymeg (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow, there are some very creative angles this year! Can't wait to vote!!


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 3, 2014)

Some really great ones this year.


----------



## Josh (Oct 4, 2014)

If you sent your photo in to [email protected] and you don't see it above please contact me so we can get your entry taken care of before the deadline which is TOMORROW Oct. 5!


----------



## Zamric (Oct 6, 2014)

is there any reason our small shots couldn't be voted on and the original sent to you after the dead line? I missed out simple because I was out of town and couldn't submit the original sized pic with only a couple of days notice. Why did it take so long to let us know you needed a larger pic? WalkingRocks pic was one of the 1st submitted but I found out about the size issue on Thursday.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2014)

Sorry. The rules stated that Josh would post the accepted entries on Oct 1, Wednesday. Then you had until midnight Sunday, Oct 5 to resubmit any photo of the correct size. Those rules were there from the very fist. While I might like to make a exception for this person or that, we have to stick to the rules and enforce them as is to be fair to all members.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 6, 2014)

As to voting using the smaller pictures... we did that a year or two and what happened was then the winning pictures never could produce the correct size photo in the end. It made things more convoluted, complicated, and hurt more feelings not to mention the amount of time it took to get the calendar made. Which is why we then had to make these rules.


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 6, 2014)

...and because of that, quite a few people didn't get their calendars until after the first of the year. By abiding by the rules we hope to get it printed and mailed before Christmas this time.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 6, 2014)

When is voting? I thought I read 6th-19th.


----------



## stojanovski92113 (Oct 6, 2014)

What great pictures guys


----------



## Blakem (Oct 6, 2014)

DaisyDuke said:


> When is voting? I thought I read 6th-19th.


It is supposed to be the 6-19, but there's a delay. I'm sure there's a reason for it and they'll be up as soon and Josh can get them up. We will have plenty of time to look and vote!


----------



## DaisyDuke (Oct 6, 2014)

Blake m said:


> It is supposed to be the 6-19, but there's a delay. I'm sure there's a reason for it and they'll be up as soon and Josh can get them up. We will have plenty of time to look and vote!


Oh, I'm sure we will have plenty of time and he will get them up. That was never in question in my mind. 
I just wasn't sure if the date was a typo or not.


----------



## Aunt Caffy (Oct 7, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> ...and because of that, quite a few people didn't get their calendars until after the first of the year. By abiding by the rules we hope to get it printed and mailed before Christmas this time.


I'm looking forward to ordering one.


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

DaisyDuke said:


> Oh, I'm sure we will have plenty of time and he will get them up. That was never in question in my mind.
> I just wasn't sure if the date was a typo or not.



The date was not a typo, it was the planned date. Unfortunately things happen in real life, that can cause a ripple to occur on plans in this world. Thus is the case here. When the schedule was made, it was made to try to allow for the unforeseen to happen and still be able to get the calendars out in time. Please bare with us. Once Josh has the thread put together and up, we will be making announcements and extending the deadline to vote, so you will still have just as many voting days.

Once more thank you for your patience.


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 7, 2014)

Thanks for the info Jacqui!


----------



## CourtneyG (Oct 7, 2014)

So I got the herpetology grad lab interested in getting some of the calanders, might be able to get the other herp classes and maybe a vert one interested in buying some calanders. Is purchase of the calanders only for members?


----------



## Jacqui (Oct 7, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> So I got the herpetology grad lab interested in getting some of the calanders, might be able to get the other herp classes and maybe a vert one interested in buying some calanders. Is purchase of the calanders only for members?



No, anybody can purchase them.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Oct 14, 2014)

Great pictures! But why is that sulcata in the snow?


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 14, 2014)

mike t said:


> Great pictures! But why is that sulcata in the snow?



Why not? Bob goes in the snow every year, I know other big ones do too... I forget who that Sulcata is, but he won another contest I think...


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 14, 2014)

mike t said:


> Great pictures! But why is that sulcata in the snow?



I was wrong, I got the 2 snowy Sulcata's confused....but lots of Sulcata go in the snow, mine included...


----------



## Yvonne G (Oct 15, 2014)

mike t said:


> Great pictures! But why is that sulcata in the snow?



It's a whole lot easier to allow a big tortoise freedom to come and go than it is to block the door and try to keep him in the warm shed. He'll go outside, see how cold it is and how uncomfortable the snow is, then he'll go back inside on his own. When it's his own idea he's more settled to stay inside the shed.


----------



## Michael Twohy (Oct 16, 2014)

Yvonne G said:


> It's a whole lot easier to allow a big tortoise freedom to come and go than it is to block the door and try to keep him in the warm shed. He'll go outside, see how cold it is and how uncomfortable the snow is, then he'll go back inside on his own. When it's his own idea he's more settled to stay inside the shed.


oh! ok


----------



## Maggie Cummings (Oct 16, 2014)

I made a thread, I think it's called Bob 's Temper Tantrum. It shows exactly what Yvonne is talking about. I open Bob's doggie door rain, sun, or snow. He has the control of how he wants to spend his day. *BUT*...if I _don't_ open the door, if I make him stay in, he rams the doors and walls, he spreads his hay all over, he poops all over and smears it on the walls, then he spills his water dish, and poops in it. True story, I posted pictures.... 
If *HE* decides to stay in, he sleeps and basks and causes no trouble at all...the jerk


----------



## Michael Twohy (Oct 16, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I made a thread, I think it's called Bob 's Temper Tantrum. It shows exactly what Yvonne is talking about. I open Bob's doggie door rain, sun, or snow. He has the control of how he wants to spend his day. *BUT*...if I _don't_ open the door, if I make him stay in, he rams the doors and walls, he spreads his hay all over, he poops all over and smears it on the walls, then he spills his water dish, and poops in it. True story, I posted pictures....
> If *HE* decides to stay in, he sleeps and basks and causes no trouble at all...the jerk


that sounds aweful!


----------



## Michael Twohy (Oct 16, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I made a thread, I think it's called Bob 's Temper Tantrum. It shows exactly what Yvonne is talking about. I open Bob's doggie door rain, sun, or snow. He has the control of how he wants to spend his day. *BUT*...if I _don't_ open the door, if I make him stay in, he rams the doors and walls, he spreads his hay all over, he poops all over and smears it on the walls, then he spills his water dish, and poops in it. True story, I posted pictures....
> If *HE* decides to stay in, he sleeps and basks and causes no trouble at all...the jerk


i cant find the thread..... its not called bobs temper tantrum


----------



## Michael Twohy (Oct 16, 2014)

maggie3fan said:


> I made a thread, I think it's called Bob 's Temper Tantrum. It shows exactly what Yvonne is talking about. I open Bob's doggie door rain, sun, or snow. He has the control of how he wants to spend his day. *BUT*...if I _don't_ open the door, if I make him stay in, he rams the doors and walls, he spreads his hay all over, he poops all over and smears it on the walls, then he spills his water dish, and poops in it. True story, I posted pictures....
> If *HE* decides to stay in, he sleeps and basks and causes no trouble at all...the jerk


wait, i found it


----------



## DeanS (Oct 20, 2014)

CourtneyG said:


> Some really great ones this year.



?????????????????????????????????????????????


----------

